# Grinding Venison for burger



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Do I have to use beef fat mixed to make ground venison for burgers .Or will it stay together by itself .


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cheating, but....*

I know a ranch owner who buys whole beef briskets as cheap as he can find them. Cuts the brisket up fat and all and feeds it with doe chunks into his grinder....one brisket per doe (less backstraps and tenders which are not ground up). He uses the ground meat for everything.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We use the beef fat trimmings from the meat market. Our ratio is 10 lbs venison to 1 lb beef fat. Cut everything up into chunks, mix as evenly as possible and grind. Works good. I have never used straight venison ground meat although I guess it would work for chili or spaghetti, but IMO wouldn't be too good for hamburger patties.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

You need that fat...I use brisket mixed in aswell


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> We use the beef fat trimmings from the meat market. Our ratio is 10 lbs venison to 1 lb beef fat. Cut everything up into chunks, mix as evenly as possible and grind. Works good. I have never used straight venison ground meat although I guess it would work for chili or spaghetti, but IMO wouldn't be too good for hamburger patties.


Same here.


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

x2...add the fat/hamburger..


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Do it both ways and find out what you like...I make different batches for hamburger meat vs. spaghetti/chili meat...For hamburgers you want the fat; but an egg white helps keep them together...ratio is up to you...IMO one brisket per doe is way too much brisket.

Beef Kidney fat is the best...but brisket or trimmings are good too.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I buy the cheapest fattiest hamberger meat you can find... you know the ones with the plastic wrap around it like breakfast sausage comes in..It comes in 5 pound paks...and I mix it 50/50 with my ground venision...Works for me


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

*Just add bacon*

We buy five pound boxes of bacon ends and peices at the grocery store. Often with a little planning you can get the store butcher to grind it for you. We mix this with venision to make bacon burgers. About 70percent venison to 30 ground bacon is a good start.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I got to where I don't mix anything with it now, but if I did again it would be beef brisket, 70 venison 30 beef..


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont mix anything with mine either i normally just use it for chilli or for spaghetti, If i make burgers with it i mix it with ground pork when it is thawed


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

We use brisket at a 75/25 % ratio (25% for the beef). Everyone seems to like it.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I just buy pork fat from HEB. It takes a couple of days but its vacuum packed and will freeze forever. I don't want to mix other meat in just the fat.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I just bought a Northern Tools grinder for $79.95 on sale right now, and it's great. Did my first deer last week, and mixed 50/50 with cut up pork shoulder and made some awesome sausage. It's very easy. Hardest part is cutting the venison off the bone. That grinder is a good one.

THE JAMMER


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I just polished off two venison burgers...no other meat added and they were delicious. This is the recipe my wife followed...
http://www.food.com/recipe/grilled-venison-burgers-54100


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I use a .035 hp lem being on a budget I ground it by itself and held up just fine ,great recipe jimk tks to all info.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

10-15% beef fat for ground, source does not matter. Save the pork for sausage.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

just venison no fat added.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

10% beef fat, plus bacon and jalapenos... it's the best i've ever had. Makes awesome burgers on the grill.


----------

